

How to Screw With People Who Try to Steal Your Wireless  - mqt
http://www.ex-parrot.com/pete/upside-down-ternet.html

======
oPerrin
Why would I want to? I share my network and my neighbors share theirs. I get
to help provide the kind of ubiquitus wifi I want everywhere and get
connection redundancy while I'm at it. "steal?" that's just paranoid
propaganda.

